# I admire Obama



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

He is another American hero. When he started, everything was against him, such as age, time spent in Washington, his skin color and a powerful seasoned politician like Hillary Clinton as his rival; Even his supporters were so stupid, especially among the black supporters, including his own wife; they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another, which Obama had to correct later on. And yet, he is going to be a winner. I vote for him without reservations, because he is going to be one of the greatest American president in history. People recognized a great, a sincere and a trustworthy man in him. Because people like Obama, we can be proud of being Americans.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Even his supporters were so stupid, especially among the black supporters, including his own wife; they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another, which Obama had to correct later on.


You admire a man that surrounds himself with idiots? Were I come from, a man that leads a pack of idiots is merely the king idiot.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

McCain is desperately trying to distance himself from from the exact idiots that the American public is fed up with...too bad McCain is not man enough too tell the truth and that is that he agrees with the Bush administration most of the time....


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another,


Now you call them blunders, at the time they were speaking from the heart



> which Obama had to correct later on


something he does ever single minute, it's called "say anything to get elected"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> While we are on the subject of idiots.... what do you call a person who voted Bush in for a second term?


 :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sevendogs said:


> He is another American hero. When he started, everything was against him, such as age, time spent in Washington, his skin color and a powerful seasoned politician like Hillary Clinton as his rival; Even his supporters were so stupid, especially among the black supporters, including his own wife; they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another, which Obama had to correct later on. And yet, he is going to be a winner. I vote for him without reservations, because he is going to be one of the greatest American president in history. People recognized a great, a sincere and a trustworthy man in him. Because people like Obama, we can be proud of being Americans.


You must hate america.

And HOW is Obama an American hero??!! Please tell me.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

secretly or not so secretly, NO-bama has disdain for many American values and even the Constitution.......you would have to be totally blind to what he stands for and what he will take away from a proud America, not to see it......he will traumatize and divide this country in no time.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Other than jack his jaws, fill us in on what Obama has done to earn your admiration.

Talking don't count - actions count.

We are waiting.

tick

tick

tick

tick


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Seven dogs or others who are Pro-Obama....

I have one question for you......why are you voting for him? Please list reasons why? I want to know what you agree with him on Policies, etc.



> When he started, everything was against him, such as age, time spent in Washington, his skin color and a powerful seasoned politician like Hillary Clinton as his rival; Even his supporters were so stupid, especially among the black supporters, including his own wife; they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another, which Obama had to correct later on. And yet, he is going to be a winner. I vote for him without reservations, because he is going to be one of the greatest American president in history. People recognized a great, a sincere and a trustworthy man in him. Because people like Obama, we can be proud of being Americans.


Not this stuff....but policies. Please try to convince me why he is the better canidate to lead our nation in this trying time. Again policies?

Because right now I am riding on the fence....but am leaning towards Mc Cain. I believe in his policies more. So please enlighten me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

justAnother......

you beat me to it. Dang you. :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > He is another American hero. When he started, everything was against him, such as age, time spent in Washington, his skin color and a powerful seasoned politician like Hillary Clinton as his rival; Even his supporters were so stupid, especially among the black supporters, including his own wife; they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another, which Obama had to correct later on. And yet, he is going to be a winner. I vote for him without reservations, because he is going to be one of the greatest American president in history. People recognized a great, a sincere and a trustworthy man in him. Because people like Obama, we can be proud of being Americans.
> ...


Why would you say that sevendogs hates America after his post? Hate is a strong word in my book. Basically, if someone doesn't agree with the right, they hate America. Unreal.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Why would you say that sevendogs hates America after his post? Hate is a strong word in my book. Basically, if someone doesn't agree with the right, they hate America. Unreal.


Does going to Iraq and asking the Prime Minister to stall the withdrawal of troops from Iraq in order to help your campaign sound like someone that puts themselves or America first?

He most definitely does not indicate any 'support' for our troops and gets really close to "hate" when you put yourself ahead of their lives when they are fighting for your right to campaign.

Source: http://tinyurl.com/Obama-Stalls-Troops


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

tick

tick

tick

tick

tick


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Dog, while we're waiting:

knock, knock......

:wink:

I do have a simpler question for Sevendogs. How old were you when you left Russia and who was your favorite Soviet leader?


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll bite,

Who's there?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

willythekid said:


> McCain is desperately trying to distance himself from from the exact idiots that the American public is fed up with...too bad McCain is not man enough too tell the truth and that is that he agrees with the Bush administration most of the time....


There was a lot larger crowd of idiots, which helped to elect Bush and Cheney with a bunch of Republicans in the congress. They told us all the time that the economy was strong. Suddenly, we discovered it was not qite true... All peole with a political weight or famous name endorse candidates. Why Cheney and Bush did not even show up at the Republican convention? Why Bush does not endorse McCain and Palin? Perhaps, they are not idiots. They are people, which know what they had done and now, trying to escape accountability. Idiots are those, who supported them.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Gun Owner said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > Even his supporters were so stupid, especially among the black supporters, including his own wife; they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another, which Obama had to correct later on.
> ...


He did not lead them, yet. Those are some volunteers showing up in every elections. He will be leading the country. Blunders and hoaxes occur all the time, because nobody is perfect, especially in crowds during elections.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

sven dogs the Democrats are responsible (Primairily) for the economic troubles the fannie may freddie mac situation was caused by them not the republicans. I dont like the republicans either but they are the lesser of two evils.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just received this from the GOA. Please read this should help you make up your mind if you like any shooting sport or would like to keep a gun in the house for protection.

Hi Everyone, 
We have had a lot of email into GunsAmerica and especially into our MySpace about voting for Barack Obama for president.

Setting aside the socialist policy issues, and "spreading the money around" that you work for, everyone should be very clear about where Barack Obama stands on guns.

This was taken from http://www.gunbanobama.com/ which is an NRA-ILA project, and it is available in PDF form at: http://www.nraila.org/media/PDFs/2008Obamafactsht.pdf

FACT: Barack Obama opposes four of the five Supreme Court justices who affirmed an individual right to keep and bear arms. He voted against the confirmation of Alito and Roberts and he has stated he would not have appointed Thomas or Scalia.17

FACT: Barack Obama voted for an Illinois State Senate bill to ban and confiscate "assault weapons," but the bill was so poorly crafted, it would have also banned most semi-auto and single and double barrel shotguns commonly used by sportsmen.18

FACT: Barack Obama voted to allow reckless lawsuits designed to bankrupt the firearms industry.1

FACT: Barack Obama wants to re-impose the failed and discredited Clinton Gun Ban.15

FACT: Barack Obama voted to ban almost all rifle ammunition commonly used for hunting and sport shooting.3

FACT: Barack Obama has endorsed a 500% increase in the federal excise tax on firearms and ammunition.9

FACT: Barack Obama has endorsed a complete ban on handgun ownership.2

FACT: Barack Obama supports local gun bans in Chicago, Washington, D.C., and other cities.4

FACT: Barack Obama voted to uphold local gun bans and the criminal prosecution of people who use firearms in self-defense.5

FACT: Barack Obama supports gun owner licensing and gun registration.6

FACT: Barack Obama refused to sign a friend-of-the-court Brief in support of individual Second Amendment rights in the Heller case.

FACT: Barack Obama opposes Right to Carry laws.7

FACT: Barack Obama was a member of the Board of Directors of the Joyce Foundation, the leading source of funds for anti-gun organizations and "research."8

FACT: Barack Obama supported a proposal to ban gun stores within 5 miles of a school or park, which would eliminate almost every gun store in America.9

FACT: Barack Obama voted not to notify gun owners when the state of Illinois did records searches on them.10

FACT: Barack Obama voted against a measure to lower the Firearms Owners Identification card age minimum from 21 to 18, a measure designed to assist young people in the military.11

FACT: Barack Obama favors a ban on standard capacity magazines.12

FACT: Barack Obama supports mandatory micro-stamping.13

FACT: Barack Obama supports mandatory waiting periods.2

FACT: Barack Obama supports repeal of the Tiahrt Amendment, which prohibits information on gun traces collected by the BATFE from being used in reckless lawsuits against firearm dealers and manufacturers.14

FACT: Barack Obama supports one-gun-a-month handgun purchase restrictions.16

FACT: Barack Obama supports a ban on inexpensive handguns.9

FACT: Barack Obama supports a ban on the resale of police issued firearms, even if the money is going to police departments for replacement equipment.9

FACT: Barack Obama supports mandatory firearm training requirements for all gun owners and a ban on gun ownership for persons under the age of 21.9

1. United States Senate, S. 397, vote number 219, July 29, 2005. (http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/r ... vote=00219)

2. Independent Voters of Illinois/Independent Precinct Organization general candidate questionnaire, Sept. 9, 1996. The responses on this survey were described in "Obama had greater role on liberal survey," Politico, March 31, 2008. (http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0308/9269.html)

3. United States Senate, S. 397, vote number 217, Kennedy amendment July 29, 2005. (http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/r ... vote=00217)

4. David Wright, Ursula Fahy and Sunlen Miller, "Obama: 'Common Sense Regulation' On Gun Owners' Rights," ABC News' "Political Radar" Blog, http://blogs.abcnews.com, 2/15/08. (http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalradar ... on-se.html)

5. Illinois Senate, SB 2165, March 25, 2004, vote 20 and May 25, 2004, vote 3.

6. "Fact Check: No News In Obama's Consistent Record." Obama '08, December 11, 2007. (http://www.barackobama.com/factcheck/20 ... amas_c.php)

7. "Candidates' gun control positions may figure in Pa. vote," Pittsburgh Tribune-Review, Wednesday, April 2, 2008, and "Keyes, Obama Are Far Apart On Guns," Chicago Tribune, 9/15/04. (http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsbu ... 60181.html)

8. 1998 Joyce Foundation Annual Report, p. 7.

9. "Obama and Gun Control," The Volokh Conspiracy, taken from the Chicago Defender, Dec. 13, 1999. (http://www.volokh.com/posts/1203389334.shtml)

10. Illinois Senate, May 5, 2002, SB 1936 Con., vote 26.

11. Illinois Senate, March 25, 2003, SB 2163, vote 18.

12. "Clinton, Edwards, Obama on gun control," Radio Iowa, Sunday, April 22, 2007. (http://learfield.typepad.com/radioiowa/ ... wards.html)

13. Chicago Tribune blogs, "Barack Obama: NIU Shootings call for action," February 15, 2008, (http://blogs.trb.com/news/politics/blog ... shoot.html)

14. Barack Obama campaign website: "As president, Barack Obama would repeal the Tiahrt Amendment . . ." (http://www.barackobama.com/issues/urban ... nforcement.)

15. Illinois Senate Debate #3: Barack Obama vs. Alan Keyes (http://www.ontheissues.org/2008/Barack_ ... ontrol.htm and http://www.ontheissues.org/IL_2004_Senate_3rd.htm) Oct 21, 2004.

16. Illinois Senate, May 16, 2003, HB 2579, vote 34.

17. United States Senate vote 245, September 29, 2005 and vote 2, January 31, 2006 and Saddleback Forum, August 16, 2008.

18. Illinois Senate Judiciary Committee, March 13, 2003. To see the vote tally go to: http://www.nrapvf.org/Media/pdf/sb1195_obama.pdf.

Paul (Shlomo) Helinski
GunsAmerica
Where America Buys and Sells Guns.
http://www.gunsamerica.com

This is an official GunsAmerica Email Notification.
If you suspect phishing or fraud with any email related to GunsAmerica, please forward the email to [email protected]


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just received this from the GOA. Please read this should help you make up your mind if you like any shooting sport or would like to keep a gun in the house for protection.

Hi Everyone, 
We have had a lot of email into GunsAmerica and especially into our MySpace about voting for Barack Obama for president.

Setting aside the socialist policy issues, and "spreading the money around" that you work for, everyone should be very clear about where Barack Obama stands on guns.

This was taken from http://www.gunbanobama.com/ which is an NRA-ILA project, and it is available in PDF form at: http://www.nraila.org/media/PDFs/2008Obamafactsht.pdf

FACT: Barack Obama opposes four of the five Supreme Court justices who affirmed an individual right to keep and bear arms. He voted against the confirmation of Alito and Roberts and he has stated he would not have appointed Thomas or Scalia.17

FACT: Barack Obama voted for an Illinois State Senate bill to ban and confiscate "assault weapons," but the bill was so poorly crafted, it would have also banned most semi-auto and single and double barrel shotguns commonly used by sportsmen.18

FACT: Barack Obama voted to allow reckless lawsuits designed to bankrupt the firearms industry.1

FACT: Barack Obama wants to re-impose the failed and discredited Clinton Gun Ban.15

FACT: Barack Obama voted to ban almost all rifle ammunition commonly used for hunting and sport shooting.3

FACT: Barack Obama has endorsed a 500% increase in the federal excise tax on firearms and ammunition.9

FACT: Barack Obama has endorsed a complete ban on handgun ownership.2

FACT: Barack Obama supports local gun bans in Chicago, Washington, D.C., and other cities.4

FACT: Barack Obama voted to uphold local gun bans and the criminal prosecution of people who use firearms in self-defense.5

FACT: Barack Obama supports gun owner licensing and gun registration.6

FACT: Barack Obama refused to sign a friend-of-the-court Brief in support of individual Second Amendment rights in the Heller case.

FACT: Barack Obama opposes Right to Carry laws.7

FACT: Barack Obama was a member of the Board of Directors of the Joyce Foundation, the leading source of funds for anti-gun organizations and "research."8

FACT: Barack Obama supported a proposal to ban gun stores within 5 miles of a school or park, which would eliminate almost every gun store in America.9

FACT: Barack Obama voted not to notify gun owners when the state of Illinois did records searches on them.10

FACT: Barack Obama voted against a measure to lower the Firearms Owners Identification card age minimum from 21 to 18, a measure designed to assist young people in the military.11

FACT: Barack Obama favors a ban on standard capacity magazines.12

FACT: Barack Obama supports mandatory micro-stamping.13

FACT: Barack Obama supports mandatory waiting periods.2

FACT: Barack Obama supports repeal of the Tiahrt Amendment, which prohibits information on gun traces collected by the BATFE from being used in reckless lawsuits against firearm dealers and manufacturers.14

FACT: Barack Obama supports one-gun-a-month handgun purchase restrictions.16

FACT: Barack Obama supports a ban on inexpensive handguns.9

FACT: Barack Obama supports a ban on the resale of police issued firearms, even if the money is going to police departments for replacement equipment.9

FACT: Barack Obama supports mandatory firearm training requirements for all gun owners and a ban on gun ownership for persons under the age of 21.9

1. United States Senate, S. 397, vote number 219, July 29, 2005. (http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/r ... vote=00219)

2. Independent Voters of Illinois/Independent Precinct Organization general candidate questionnaire, Sept. 9, 1996. The responses on this survey were described in "Obama had greater role on liberal survey," Politico, March 31, 2008. (http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0308/9269.html)

3. United States Senate, S. 397, vote number 217, Kennedy amendment July 29, 2005. (http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/r ... vote=00217)

4. David Wright, Ursula Fahy and Sunlen Miller, "Obama: 'Common Sense Regulation' On Gun Owners' Rights," ABC News' "Political Radar" Blog, http://blogs.abcnews.com, 2/15/08. (http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalradar ... on-se.html)

5. Illinois Senate, SB 2165, March 25, 2004, vote 20 and May 25, 2004, vote 3.

6. "Fact Check: No News In Obama's Consistent Record." Obama '08, December 11, 2007. (http://www.barackobama.com/factcheck/20 ... amas_c.php)

7. "Candidates' gun control positions may figure in Pa. vote," Pittsburgh Tribune-Review, Wednesday, April 2, 2008, and "Keyes, Obama Are Far Apart On Guns," Chicago Tribune, 9/15/04. (http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsbu ... 60181.html)

8. 1998 Joyce Foundation Annual Report, p. 7.

9. "Obama and Gun Control," The Volokh Conspiracy, taken from the Chicago Defender, Dec. 13, 1999. (http://www.volokh.com/posts/1203389334.shtml)

10. Illinois Senate, May 5, 2002, SB 1936 Con., vote 26.

11. Illinois Senate, March 25, 2003, SB 2163, vote 18.

12. "Clinton, Edwards, Obama on gun control," Radio Iowa, Sunday, April 22, 2007. (http://learfield.typepad.com/radioiowa/ ... wards.html)

13. Chicago Tribune blogs, "Barack Obama: NIU Shootings call for action," February 15, 2008, (http://blogs.trb.com/news/politics/blog ... shoot.html)

14. Barack Obama campaign website: "As president, Barack Obama would repeal the Tiahrt Amendment . . ." (http://www.barackobama.com/issues/urban ... nforcement.)

15. Illinois Senate Debate #3: Barack Obama vs. Alan Keyes (http://www.ontheissues.org/2008/Barack_ ... ontrol.htm and http://www.ontheissues.org/IL_2004_Senate_3rd.htm) Oct 21, 2004.

16. Illinois Senate, May 16, 2003, HB 2579, vote 34.

17. United States Senate vote 245, September 29, 2005 and vote 2, January 31, 2006 and Saddleback Forum, August 16, 2008.

18. Illinois Senate Judiciary Committee, March 13, 2003. To see the vote tally go to: http://www.nrapvf.org/Media/pdf/sb1195_obama.pdf.

Paul (Shlomo) Helinski
GunsAmerica
Where America Buys and Sells Guns.
http://www.gunsamerica.com

This is an official GunsAmerica Email Notification.
If you suspect phishing or fraud with any email related to GunsAmerica, please forward the email to [email protected]


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Other than jack his jaws, fill us in on what Obama has done to earn your admiration.
> 
> Talking don't count - actions count.


Finally someone comes up with what Obama has done to earn Willy's and 7dogs admiration. :koolaid:

Thought they would have beat shinerunner to it though. 
:beer:

(nice looking dog shinerunner)


----------



## Skidoofan (Oct 22, 2008)

It seems impressive to list off "fact" after "fact" supposedly pointing to Obama as the "big threat" to hunters and gun owners. I tend to like to do a little searching of "unbiased" information to check out these facts. Please check out the following website on his gun control stance as claimed by the NRA on Fact Check -http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/nra_targets_obama.html.

I'm a avid snowmobilier as well as a pretty avid hunter. I was involved in our state association during the 2000 election and really got worked up about the possibility of Gore being elected and raising "havoc" with our sport of snowmobiling. That may or may not have been the case if he would've been elected. He wasn't and we still are losing land to extremist group attacks on environmental issues. We've gone to a guide only, most technologically advanced engine powered sleds to enter Yellowstone. This is still all going on through 8 years of Republican leadership.

My point is that we tend to get worked up over our sports and the "fears" that others try to impose on us. I guess IMO we have a financial crisis on our hands, one of the poorest foreign relationships in our country's history, an unnessessary war that continues to go on and on causing loss of life and costing billions of dollars. It is time for someone to lead this country in a different direction.

There is no really evidence that John McCain is going to differ his approach in leadership than what's been happening the past eight years. He has campaigned quite differently than his history in the Senate has shown him.

History has shown us that presidents that have been great communicators have been successful throughout their presidency's. Reagan, Kennedy, Roosevelt, and Lincoln....all great presidents. Obama is that kind of potential leader.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The gun issue is only one of the many problems I and many others have with Obama. He may be a good communicator but if you listen closely you will hear exactly what you want to hear in the arena that he is in. McCain is not my first pick but he is head and shoulders above Obama. I trust him more because I don't catch him in as many changes to his policies, just to make it sound good to the audience of the day.

I have listened a lot to both of them and this is my opinion!

_Paid for by me_, probably forever in higher taxes if Obama is voted in!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

If you care to do a lil research, the NRA countereed each and every point of Fact-Check.orgs piece on Obama and Guns.

If you research just a little deeper you'll find that FactCheck.org and Obamas campaign are a lil closer to eachother than you might realize.

But for what its worth Shinerunner, Sevendogs is FOR gun control. Always has been. Thinks people should hunt with dogs and single shot rifles. I keep asking him why he left Russia, havent gotten an answer yet.............


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Skidoofan, (I grew up on yellow machines)

If you take a look at factcheck.org's site concerning the 2nd amendment, they treat Obama's campaign promises as the gospel truth. If you take time to read the NRA fact check page they use Obama's record of voting against gun owners and hunters. Obama has no resume so the only guide we have is his votes on issues.

I imagine you know all about the "Brady Campaign" gun control organization? Click the link and read about the connection between the Brady folks and factcheck.org

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=11574


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

tick

tick

tick

tick

tick


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hero? You gotta be kidding me.

The way things are looking he ain't even an American, and he has done nothing to deserve hero status.

But, if that's the kind of person you claim for your hero............ :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

factcheck.org is owned by the people Obama used to "work for", but the name escapes me. Starts with an "A"...Anna something.  I'll think of it as soon as I post this :roll:

Anyway, I couldn't figure out why factcheck went to such great lengths to "prove" his gun views by explaining what he's SAID on the campaign trail as opposed to showing us voting records and Senate speeches to prove what he's actually done or tried to do on the issue, until I accidentally stumbled across who runs the site.........

Now it makes perfect sense! :wink:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's where I stumbled across it. It's called Annenberg of Chicago, which was funded by the Annenberg Foundation, and Obama was on their Board. He actually was the chairman for a time. I believe the actual owner of factcheck.org is the Annenberg PPC at the University of Pennsylvania. It's a good gig, because Annenberg is thought to be a republican. Interesting that Obama ended up as board chairman of an organization funded by him.

http://uk.youtube.com:80/watch?v=gA6_k3NtXZs


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

tick

tick

tick

tick

tick


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't take it personal, Dog...but I don't think he wants to talk about it :wink:

I learn something here almost every day, and now it looks like I've learned this is not a forum for healthy debate like I thought it was. Because a one-sided discussion, which is what has happened by starting a thread and then refusing to discuss it, is called a speech.......not a debate.

In his defense, I think that's how they do things in Russia. One man talks......and the rest listen.

I hope his choice for president doesn't mean he still prefers it that way


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Skidoofan said:


> It is time for someone to lead this country in a different direction.


And thats just what Obama will do, lead us in a different direction, which I fear may be just over a cliff.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

JustAnotherDog said:


> tick
> 
> tick
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

JustAnotherDog said:


> > they spoke all kind of blunders, one after another,
> 
> 
> Now you call them blunders, at the time they were speaking from the heart
> ...


Everyone speaks blunders one time or another. This is because of lack of political sofistication and excitement.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> secretly or not so secretly, NO-bama has disdain for many American values and even the Constitution.......you would have to be totally blind to what he stands for and what he will take away from a proud America, not to see it......he will traumatize and divide this country in no time.


Constitution had been made by people and for the people. People will be amending and imporving it.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

tick

tick

tick

tick

tick


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I admire Obama too sevendogs... you're not the only one.

10 years of senate experience (8 state senate 2 federal)
with much aisle crossing bi-partisan solutions. In state
senate, sponsored 780 bills, 280 were signed into law.
100% approval rating: League of Conservation Voters,
Planned Parenthood. National Education Association
gives him an "A" on their most recent scorecard.
His first year as U.S. Senator, Obama held 39 town hall
meetings throughout Illinois, and in senate, sponsored
152 bills and resolutions, and cosponsored 427 more
Speaker Harry Reid designated Barack Obama as the
Senate point man on ethics. Obama is known
unquestionable ethics and integrity.
Background :
Worked for $13,000 / year helping inner city Chicago poor.
Registered 150,000 people to vote. Graduated first black
president of Harvard Law Review, passed over 600 high money
law firm offers to work for civil rights practice at fractional pay.
State senate :
Adds health insurance for 20,000 children, Welfare reform,
Earned income tax credit, increased minimum wage ($5.15 to
$6.50). Death penalty reform making interrogations be video
taped passed Senate 58-0, signed to law by governor who first
opposed Obama's bill. Sponsored bill probing police profiling.
Obama opposed Iraq war publically, long before the invasion.
Accurately depicted it as undetermined length, undetermined
cost, undetermined objective, resulting as civil war. Same
assessment Bush Sr. & Dick Cheney both gave in early 90's.
Federal senate :
Worked with republican senator Lugar to expand and author
program to locate & dismantle stray Russian WMD's left over
from the cold war after the disbanding of the USSR.
Jan. 2007, major ethics/lobbying reform bill, w/ Russ Feingold
insisted tougher measures banning lobbyist gifts/ meals/ jets,
disclosure of earmark & contribution bundling to candidates or
committees; restricts retiring Congress from going into lobbying
Toured Kuwait, Jordan, Israel, Palestinian territories, he told
Palestinian Authority Abbas that US would never recognize
Hamas leaders until they renounced mission to attack Israel.
In Africa, publicly took AIDS test as example of responsibility
Obama cosponsored Secure Orderly Immigration Act by John
McCain. Passed 62-36. Makes undocumented persons who
have been here 5+ years only allowed to stay and apply for
citizenship, if pay back taxes, learn English and no criminal
record. 2 million undocumented persons who have been in the
United States for less than two years would be ordered home.
Called for increased fuel efficiency standards (3% / year)

I told myself I wasn't going to do this because it won't matter what is posted about Obama... everyone has a spin on eveything thing he has done. he's a muslim, he was born in Kenya, he has ambitions of taking over the world, etc. The thing I like best about that last one is the fact that some on here believe it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Are these your beliefs. I'm just asking since it was a copy and past from:
http://www.obama08-wa.com/files/experience.pdf

I believe the question asked was:


> why are you voting for him? Please list reasons why? I want to know what you agree with him on Policies, etc.


Not just a copy/paste job.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> everyone has a spin on eveything thing he has done.


Especially his campaign handlers. Got anything original that hasn't been filtered by whomever is pulling his strings because the guy ain't smart enough to get this far on his own?

All of the "Uh" & 'Um" counting videos prove that. (I can post them too, if you like)

tick

tick

tick

tick

tick


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

First off, I never said those were not cut and pasted... the way I put it in the post clearly shows that.

I was responding to:

Not asking for your opinion, just facts that would show any accomplishment by the Obama/o'Biden ticket.

By the way if you don't want to hear my opinion don't read my posts....Unless I'm mistaken I have the same right to be here as anybody else.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

willythekid said:


> First off, I never said those were not cut and pasted... the way I put it in the post clearly shows that.
> 
> I was responding to:
> 
> ...


I never said that you didn't have the right to be here. Don't try to play the victim card here. Your opinions were asked and I was looking forward to hear them, but we got a copy/paste of what the left wants you to say.



> I was responding to:
> 
> Not asking for your opinion, just facts that would show any accomplishment by the Obama/o'Biden ticket.


Sorry, but I don't see where this was asked in this thread. Please read my last post for the original question from Chuck.

I did read your post looking for an opinion and didn't find it. That's why I asked. Is it that you are so partisan that you have drank the whole pitcher of Kool-Aid?


----------

